# One BILLION F@H Points!!!



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2016)

Folding Pie and Milestones!!
Please join me and the rest of the Folding at Home team here at TechPowerUp in congratulating @BUCK NASTY for this amazing achievement.  He's been investing his time and wallet in this fight against Alzheimer's, Huntington's, Parkinson's, and many cancers since 07.06.08.

Let's get this party started.






Want to help?  If you have any of the newer GPU's (Nvidia 900 series or newer work best - including the 750's) you can load the client and help science when you're not using your computer.


----------



## MIG 29 (Nov 18, 2016)

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 18, 2016)

@BUCK NASTY congratulations and thanks so much for the time you've spent folding


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 18, 2016)

Got to Say it

"YOUR A BUCK-IN HERO"....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2016)

AWE-SOME BUCK'!!!






shiet ... i forgot the space ....


----------



## infrared (Nov 20, 2016)

It's especially good over the winter, you can kill two birds with one stone, heat your room while contributing to the fight against cancer/alzheimers/ebola/aids etc


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2016)

Bump, for those who missed this over the weekend.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2017)

Now we have 2!


 
Congratulations @Jstn7477


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow, that's insane! Amazing work @Jstn7477!


----------



## qubit (Mar 10, 2017)

You da man, Buck.


----------



## revin (Mar 10, 2017)

*Incredible*


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2017)

*One BILLION F@H Points!!! *

Amazing!  

Great work @BUCK NASTY and @Jstn7477


----------

